

The Top Ten Signs the Valley is on Tilt Again - uberstart
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2011/03/the_top_ten_sig.html

======
KSS42
Although not directly related, here's some interesting reading from 1999:

<http://www.wsws.org/articles/1999/jan1999/int-j12.shtml>

<http://www.economist.com/node/183857>

------
spicycat
Sign #1: people write 'The Top Ten Signs the Valley is on Tilt Again'
articles.

------
sabat
What bothers me is the lack of perspective. Obviously the Valley goes through
cycles, and -- let's hope! -- we're on the uptick right now.

That doesn't mean we're in a bubble, and you shouldn't dread it. There's a big
difference between an uptick and a bubble. A bubble -- a stock market bubble,
mind you -- means irrationality all-around. If you think investments and
hiring are irrational, please do some research on what was happening in 1999.
Today's behavior is entirely sane.

~~~
gojomo
Maybe we're in 1998.

~~~
randall
I'd say we're in pre-2008 post 2003 again. Web2.0 (the conference) in 2007 had
a ton of non-startuppy attendees. In fact, IIRC, there were a ton of similar
"OMG BUBBLE!" articles at the time.

~~~
sabat
My thoughts exactly. People in 2003 were so spooked by the dom-com bust that
people started reflexively yelling OMG BUBBLE! to any uptick in startup
activity. Seems about the same now. Most of the startups I'm aware of have
decent business plans and customer activity, in contrast to 1999. But it's
easy to forget how frivolous 1999 startups were compared to now.

~~~
randall
Yeah, I mean Groupon seems like a sham (3 years to $25 bil. valuation?!) but
rumor has it they're going to pull in $1bn+ in rev which would only be 12-25x,
a seemingly logical multiple.

